#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Beckers Entertainment --> Mijn setje.

## Beckers Entertainment

Ook ik kan natuurlijk niet achterblijven met een lijst van mijn setje en wat foto's.

Ik ben ongeveer 3 jaar geleden begonnen met een Hercules DJ console in combinatie met een Sony Vaio laptop. Hier ben ik vrij snel vanaf gestapt vanwege de (on)mogelijkheden hiervan. Heb besloten een Numark CM200 USB mixertje te kopen met het oog op de toekomst, om later te investeren in een controller. Na ook de controller aangeschaft te hebben en regelmatig de PA gehuurd te hebben op feestjes vond ik het tijd voor een eigen set. Na even zoeken kwam ik uit bij de American Audio DLS 15P speakers. 2 speakers op statieven waren voldoende om te draaien voor 75 personen. Maar datzelfde jaar werd ik gevraagd te draaien op een carnavalswagen. Hierbij had ik natuurlijk wat bas nodig. Heb toen besloten direct voor het merk te kiezen waar ik op verder wil " borduren " . De eerste SUB 05 van dB technologies was een feit. Niet veel later volgde een 2e. Toen kwam het volgende probleem. De opstelling. Elke keer een tafeltje lenen van de zaaleigenaar was alles behalve handig en aangezien ik toch al flink wat apparatuur had besloten om 2 19" cases te maken. Direct als aanvulling van het PA-support gedeelte een nieuwe mixer erbij gekocht. De ZED-14 is sindsdien ook een aanvulling in mijn flightcase.

Als jullie na het doorlezen van dit verhaaltje nog niet de interesse in mijn setje hebben opgegeven heb ik hieronder een materiaallijstje.

*Geluid:*
Numark DMC 2 controller
Numark CM200 USB mixer
Allen & Heath zed-14 pa mixer
2x DLS 15P actieve 300 watt's 15" speakers met 109 dB
2x SUB 05 actieve 15" subs met 400 watt per stuk en een 129 dB aan geluidsdruk.
Sennheiser E-845 mic.

*Licht:*
Helemaal niets

*Overig:*
Een Slimline PC van acer met Virtual DJ en 64.000 
Laptop van acer voor effecten bij ZED-14
Enkele koffertjes vol met kabels 
En de rest wat ik vergeet op te noemen..

*Binnenkort erbij:*
Nieuwe topjes. (Opera 402 of 405)
Draadloze Mics
En de rest van mijn dromen..


*Foto's:*



Reactie's en eventuele toevoegingen zijn meer dan welkom.  :Wink: 



Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ook ik kan natuurlijk niet achterblijven met een lijst van mijn setje en wat foto's.
> 
> Ik ben ongeveer 3 jaar geleden begonnen met een Hercules DJ console in combinatie met een Sony Vaio laptop. Hier ben ik vrij snel vanaf gestapt vanwege de (on)mogelijkheden hiervan. Heb besloten een Numark CM200 USB mixertje te kopen met het oog op de toekomst, om later te investeren in een controller. Na ook de controller aangeschaft te hebben en regelmatig de PA gehuurd te hebben op feestjes vond ik het tijd voor een eigen set. Na even zoeken kwam ik uit bij de American Audio DLS 15P speakers. 2 speakers op statieven waren voldoende om te draaien voor 75 personen. Maar datzelfde jaar werd ik gevraagd te draaien op een carnavalswagen. Hierbij had ik natuurlijk wat bas nodig. Heb toen besloten direct voor het merk te kiezen waar ik op verder wil " borduren " . De eerste SUB 05 van dB technologies was een feit. Niet veel later volgde een 2e. Toen kwam het volgende probleem. De opstelling. Elke keer een tafeltje lenen van de zaaleigenaar was alles behalve handig en aangezien ik toch al flink wat apparatuur had besloten om 2 19" cases te maken. Direct als aanvulling van het PA-support gedeelte een nieuwe mixer erbij gekocht. De ZED-14 is sindsdien ook een aanvulling in mijn flightcase.
> 
> Als jullie na het doorlezen van dit verhaaltje nog niet de interesse in mijn setje hebben opgegeven heb ik hieronder een materiaallijstje.
> 
> *Geluid:*
> Numark DMC 2 controller
> Numark CM200 USB mixer
> ...



 
haaj jasper, ook jaloers :Confused: (toen ik mijn topic op het zelfbouwforum aanmaakte dacht ik: dat wil ik ook!!!een eigen topic!!! :Big Grin: ) ik heb je setje al eens gezien op het productieforum(carnaval, ow shit, je had al een topic, of was die niet van jou???) die subjes 05, is dat nog wat, die zijn namelijk bandpass(of zie ik dat verkeerd) en voor zover ik weet is dat lang niet zo goed(kwa rendement) als een BRetje of een hoorn(nog beter). als het ik het verkeerd heb, heb ik al bijna 2 jaar een grote fout lopen maken.......

daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dat ligt eraan wat je ermee wilt doen. Als je altijd maar buiten draait, zul je een ander setje nodig hebben als dat je binnen werkt. Eigenlijk doe ik alles wel. Binnen/buiten/tent. Voor die doeleinden voldoen ze prima. Bovendien zijn ze longthrow dus een iets grotere zaal met 200 man is er ook prima mee te doen. Ik ben dus erg te spreken over de bassjes en ze zijn hun geld al dubbel en dwars waard.  :Wink: 

En nee, ik was niet jaloers op het feit dat ik geen topic had? :Confused: 
Ik wou graag gewoon wat reactie's op mijn setje. Positief of negatief, beide zijn welkom.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

> Dat ligt eraan wat je ermee wilt doen. Als je altijd maar buiten draait, zul je een ander setje nodig hebben als dat je binnen werkt. Eigenlijk doe ik alles wel. Binnen/buiten/tent. Voor die doeleinden voldoen ze prima. Bovendien zijn ze longthrow dus een iets grotere zaal met 200 man is er ook prima mee te doen. Ik ben dus erg te spreken over de bassjes en ze zijn hun geld al dubbel en dwars waard. 
> 
> En nee, ik was niet jaloers op het feit dat ik geen topic had?
> Ik wou graag gewoon wat reactie's op mijn setje. Positief of negatief, beide zijn welkom.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



je hebt het dus over deze sub : dBTechnologies - Produkte

Deze is dus bandpass , iets zegt mij dat bandpass geen long-throw is maar short-throw.
En 200 man doe je echt niet met deze subjes , nog in geen 100 jaar . ( op laag geluidsniveau wel natuurlijk, maar gas geven , now way  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) 
Voor 200 man zette ik vroeger 2 x EAW sb150 per kant , goed voor 4000 watt AES , kwestie van een beetje speling te hebben om even te kunnen doordrukken  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En toch heb ik praktijkvoorbeelden waar ik het wel degelijk haalde met deze subjes op flink volume. 150-200 man was daar toch echt wel aanwezig. Had wel andere tops, uiteraard RCF, en de bassen speelde de hele tijd op "clip-niveau". Dus het even doorduwen miste ik inderdaad. Maar goed, dat hoefde daar niet. Akoestiek was ook geweldig, dat scheelt ook al 'n hoop. 
En toen ik ze kocht heeft de leverancier er nog eens op gewezen dat ze long throw zijn. Verder eigenlijk nooit op gelet...

Groeten Jasper

----------


## bones2001

> 2x DLS 15P actieve 300 watt's 15" speakers met *109 dB
> *



Over overdreven specs gesproken...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Volgens mij helemaal niets overdreven aan..
DLS-15 by: AMERICAN AUDIO - American DJ Europe

Of ze moeten bij ADJ al verkeerde prijzen aangeven..
Meer dan kopiëren heb ik niet gedaan. 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

Denk dat bones 2001 wel gelijk heeft .
Sensitivity van 109dB is waarschijnlijk wel een drukfout, komt wel eens meer voor bij dit soort merken .
Die gooien graag met cijfers  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## SPS

Sterker nog!
Er bestaat GEEN frontgeladen 15 incher met een systeemrendement van 109dB.
Althans ik heb ze nooit kunnen vinden..
Nogiets anders: Bij 256 Watt zou dat een CONTINU geluidsdruk opleveren van 133 dB
En een te verwachten peak van zeg 136 a 137 db???????? (700W peak)

Wat zijn we dan een sukkels met onze speakers die een peak opleveren van 133dB bij 2KW. En dat alles voor 256 euries! Gooi alles maar weg wat je nu hebt, dus. Ook de ZX5 kan er niet aan tippen!

Maar... het zal wel het ruwe rendement van de 1.75 inch hoogdriver zijn met een 15 incher van 99 a 100 dB zegt ons verstand.

Paul

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Toen ik mijn topjes 2 jaar geleden gekocht heb heb ik daar eigenlijk verder niet opgelet/na gevraagd. Voor de 269 euro die ze me gekost hebben klonk het vrij aardig, dus een echte bult heb ik me er niet op gevallen. Zeker voor een beginner is het leuk spul.  :Wink: 
Echter, in combinatie met mijn basjes missen ze toch net de power om ook die goed bij te houden. Dat is ook een van de redenen om nieuwe topjes aan te schaffen, als de portemonnee dit toelaat tenminste. :P
Kan ik misschien direct vragen. Wat zouden jullie aanraden voor op mijn 15" subjes? De Opera 402 of 405? De 405 zal wel interessanter zijn voor op de kleine feestjes, als ik zonder sub wil draaien. Maar de 402 als ik met sub wil draaien.. Of heb ik het hier bij het verkeerde eind?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik heb het vermoeden dat die 109dB de maximum SPL is, al is dat wel serieus aan de lage kant.

Edit: Re topkasten: Ik ben zelf geen fan van 15" subs met 15" toppen, maar misschien is er nog een set die me anders doet denken. Heb zelf ook 15" toppen en ik wil er in de toekomst toch 18" subs onder plaatsen. Maar wat je zegt, de 405's kun je dan wel weer standalone gebruiken waar de 402's misschien net te weinig power voor hebben.

Verder leuke gearlist, ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar wat foto's  :Smile:

----------


## kevinos91

> Edit: Re topkasten: Ik ben zelf geen fan van 15" subs met 15" toppen, maar misschien is er nog een set die me anders doet denken.



Ik heb ook 15'' toppen met 15'' (hoorn geladen!) subs eronder. Dat gaat als een trein, en ik geloof niet dat ik ook maar ergens een (hoorbaar) gat in mijn geluid heb.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik denk dat ik dan gewoon bij mijn leverancier vraag of ik beide topjes een keer van hem kan lenen. Ergens op 'n feestje even testen en dan gewoon zelf beluisteren wat het beste klinkt. Maar ik denk dat ik dan toch voor de 12" ga, dan zet ik waar nodig gewoon een enkele sub neer, aangezien ik die toch stereo kan aansturen. 
En over die foto's.. Ik heb een foto waar alles ingepakt staat, maar alles uitgezet krijg ik er niet op door ruimtegebrek, zal komend weekend wat foto's maken op locatie.  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

> Ik heb het vermoeden dat die 109dB de maximum SPL is, al is dat wel serieus aan de lage kant.
> 
> Edit: Re topkasten: Ik ben zelf geen fan van 15" subs met 15" toppen, maar misschien is er nog een set die me anders doet denken. Heb zelf ook 15" toppen en ik wil er in de toekomst toch 18" subs onder plaatsen. Maar wat je zegt, de 405's kun je dan wel weer standalone gebruiken waar de 402's misschien net te weinig power voor hebben.
> 
> Verder leuke gearlist, ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar wat foto's



Nou nee hoor, er zijn zelfs 12 " subs die jou 15" topjes wegblazen . heb je geen 18 " voor nodig  :Big Grin: 
Snap je  :Stick Out Tongue: .
sis

----------


## Toan_08

> je hebt het dus over deze sub : dBTechnologies - Produkte
> 
> Deze is dus bandpass , iets zegt mij dat bandpass geen long-throw is maar short-throw.
> En 200 man doe je echt niet met deze subjes , nog in geen 100 jaar . ( op laag geluidsniveau wel natuurlijk, maar gas geven , now way  ) 
> Voor 200 man zette ik vroeger 2 x EAW sb150 per kant , goed voor 4000 watt AES , kwestie van een beetje speling te hebben om even te kunnen doordrukken  
> sis



FF een vraagje, Welke amp had je op die 4 subs dan?  :Smile:

----------


## sis

Per kant 1 x QSC PLX 3002 in bridge mode 4 ohm .
Niet de beste amp voor subs maar ging toch vrij goed.
http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/plxspec.pdf
sis

----------


## djspeakertje

[quote=sis;501491]Per kant 1 x QSC PLX 3002 in bridge mode 4 ohm .
Niet de beste amp voor subs maar ging toch vrij goed.
http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/plxspec.pdf
sis[/quote



hoeveel doen die in de bridge op 4 ohm(zie zo 123 alleen channel specs staan) verder lijkt me dat een best leuk bassampje, 8ohm en 4ohm zijn gemeten van 20-20000 hz, lager dan 20 hz gaan de meesten toch niet, en je hoort het niet, dus het is gewoon geen bass amp kwa bouw, of de bridge op 4 ohm=channel op 2 ohm (2 ohm is gemeten op 1khz)

daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zoals ik nog beloofd had, zou ik ook nog wat foto's uploaden.
't is al een tijdje terug. M'n set is daardoor ook alweer uitgebreid met 'n draadloze sennheiser.

Foto's:




Meteen even wat uitleg erbij. De showtec controller is niet van mij. En de reden van het ontbreken van de tussenstang is het afknappen van mijn flens. Verder vermeld ik er ook alvast bij dat ik op de eerste foto de laptoptas en kabels nog heb opgeruimd.

Vragen, opmerkingen?

----------


## 4AC

Eerste indruk: rommelig, druk en afgeraffeld. Maar je gaf zelf al aan dat je het later wat beter opgeruimd hebt, dus...
Maar een statiefflens afbreken, hoe krijg je dat in vredesnaam voor elkaar?
Gaat het om de flens in de sub?!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ja. Heb de kabels inderdaad nog opgeruimd. Als ik iets belangrijk vind is het wel de afwerking, dus dat zit wel snor. Zal volgende keer wel foto's maken op het moment dat ik alles écht af heb.

Ja, de flens in de sub is afgebroken. Subje stond een beetje scheef. Hierdoor kwam de top ook scheef te staan. En met bijna 30 kilo op een toch al scheef staande paal is het afbreken snel gebeurd. Maar geen paniek, geen gewonde, geen doden en al helemaal geen hoge kosten, maar het was wel vervelend dat ik die avond met m'n topje op de baskist moest werken.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En met bijna 30 kilo op een toch al scheef staande paal is het afbreken snel gebeurd.



Dat hoop ik niet.  :EEK!: 

Een beetje flens moet toch wel wat meer kunnen hebben. Maar sommige mensen denken dat aluminium flensen voor in de topkast ook prima zijn voor in de baskast, terwijl als je op safe wilt gaan je toch wel een wat zwaardere moet gebruiken. (Iets met kracht*arm)
Stalen flenzen heb ik nog nooit afgebroken gezien...

----------


## jens

ik tip al jaren me baskasten met de pijp die in de flens zit...nog nooit problemen mee gehad...keurige stevige jongens van k&m

----------


## hobbydj

> Dat hoop ik niet. 
> 
> terwijl als je op safe wilt gaan je toch wel een wat zwaardere moet gebruiken. (Iets met kracht*arm)



Kracht x arm = moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nog wat nieuwe foto's.
Hierop zie je ook dat ik opgeruimd kan werken..!  :Big Grin: 
Toch?

Vragen en reacties zijn méér dan welkom.  :Smile: 









Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

Waar gebruik je de meest rechtse kist op de middelste foto voor?( Picasa Web Albums - spiekerfreak - geluid/licht )
Kabelkist?, erg netjes verder, alles mooi opgeruimd, geen kabeltjes die overal en nergens liggen. 
Waarom draai je je speakerkabel (speakon of actief?) zo vaak om je tussenpaaltje heen? Dat kan met 2* ook wel (vind ik dan)

Erg netjes verder!

Daan

P.s; Die oranje schijfjes op de tafels, zijn dat bierviltjes of jouw kaartjes?
Visitekaartjes zijn altijd handig, mensen onthouden dat je goed was, maar niet hoe je heette. 
(of wat dat 06 nummer nou ook alweer was...)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

De kabel heb ik er zovaak omheen gedraaid omdat hij op deze manier strak eromheen zit en ik niet nog 'n halve meter achter m'n bas heb bungelen.
(Ja, actieve speakers)
De kist die jij aangeeft is inderdaad m'n kabelcase. Maar ook m'n microfoonkoffertje en dergelijke liggen daarin opgeborgen.

De oranje dopjes op tafel zijn gewoon bierviltjes. Visitekaartjes heb ik onder 't feest altijd op mijn mixer liggen. Bovendien heb ik 'n subtiel spandoek bij me dat ik ophang met onze website. (1 mtr breed)

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Gisteravond studentenfeestje gehad. 
Niet mijn apparatuur, wou graag eens wat reactie's op de drivein show van mijn baas.  :Wink: 

*Geluid*
-2x Numark Axis 9
-1x Behringer DJX 700
-Yamaha MG16/6 FX
-3x RCF 322A (1 als monitor)
-2x pro 8001 AS basjes
-Alles wat ik nu vergeet...

*Licht*
-8x Multipar
-4x JB systems Winner 
-2x Falcon Gobo shooter
-2x Led Aircone
-1x 1000 watt rookmachine
-1x Laser
-1x 8 meter trussbrug
- De rest..

Twosound Fotoalbum

----------


## djspeakertje

Flink gefeest zo te zien...

Wat vond je van die Rcf set? Ik heb zelf een keertje gedraaid over een soortgelijke set van rcf (2*8001AS+2*525A) en ik heb er alleen maar positieve ervaring mee! Die topjes wegen niets en gaan ontzettend hard en zuiver (322A overigens ook!) en die subs zijn echt erg goed (mocht jij nog eens wat zwaardere subs nodig hebben...). Verder is alles erg makkelijk in te stellen en in elkaar te prikken, ingeb. x-overs uiteraard, dus voor mij perfect voor het gemiddelde budget (hangt tegenwoordig ergens tussen ks solo en dap k115 geloof ik :Big Grin: ).

Verder complimenten voor de lichtshow, die ziet er veel groter uit dan jij aangeeft in je lijstje.


Complimenten voor jou, je collega's en je baas :Big Grin: !


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dankje! Complimenten zal ik doorgeven.  :Wink: 
Ik was verantwoordelijk voor het licht. En ik zorgde dat onze DJ niet overging tot clippen. Verder bediende ik ook het microfoon gebeuren..

De RCF set ben ik zeker over te spreken. Feestjes die ik op mijn set niet red draai ik over deze RCF set.
Helaas waren de basjes wat te licht voor de locatie. Het was een betonnen zaal met grasmatten ingelegd.  Volgende keer nemen we dus de grotere bassen mee. (carnavalswagen)

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nog even wat updates. 

Heb sinds enkele weken mijn PC vervangen door een Cortex HDC-3000. 
Wel mijn numark DMC2 gehouden voor mijn laptop.

Verder heb ik vandaag na 8 weken wachten eindelijk mijn nieuwe dB flexsys F12 toppen mogen ontvangen. 
Wat een leuk speelgoed!

Foto's:

----------


## Mark Vriens

wat een mooie apparatuur zeg. dat soort dingen zou ik nou ook nog wel eens willen, maarja... dan moet je eerst veel, heel veel sparen.. toch?

Groeten. Mark

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Gistermiddag gedraaid bij een voetbalclub.
Heb onderstaande foto's gemaakt, had alleen verkeerde instelling op mijn camera, dus ze bleken achteraf niet scherp.

----------


## djspeakertje

Netjes! 

Wou dat ik zo'n setje had!


Daan

----------


## DJ M!SCHA

niks op aan te merken, vet setje!

----------


## 4AC

- Lelijke sticker van je topje afhalen, reclame maken kan toch wel op subtielere en vooral BETERE manieren.
- Wat beters verzinnen voor dat flightcase-meubel...

Maar qua equipment prima voor elkaar!

----------


## djspeakertje

> - Lelijke sticker van je topje afhalen, reclame maken kan toch wel op subtielere en vooral BETERE manieren.
> - Wat beters verzinnen voor dat flightcase-meubel...
> 
> Maar qua equipment prima voor elkaar!



 
De stickers zijn idd niet heel geweldig (zat eerst alleen maar naar z'n gear te kijken :Big Grin: ...), maar die flightcasemeubel kan prima toch?
Tuurlijk, een dik dj-meubel van 4 meter breed en compleet uit van dat ruitjes aluminium is retegaaf, maarja, hoe krijg je het mee?( http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/s/su/sundstr...or_texture.jpg , maar dan wat schoner :Big Grin: )



Daan

----------


## Roelande

> een dik dj-meubel van 4 meter breed en compleet uit van dat ruitjes aluminium is retegaaf, maarja, hoe krijg je het mee?( http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/s/su/sundstr...or_texture.jpg , maar dan wat schoner)




dit noemen we traanplaat als ik het goed voor heb. Weegt wel stukken van mensen  :Smile:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Wat zou jij dan wijzigen aan mijn meubel 4AC?
De reden van de stickers (magneten, dus ik kan ze er zo afhalen :Big Grin: ) is vooral voor de losse verhuur.  :Wink: 
Tuurlijk is een strak meubel met wat truss ervoor mooier, maar aangezien ik ook regelmatig onderweg ben met enkel de ZED-14 heb ik hier niets aan.

Nog meer? :Smile:

----------


## stainz

denk dat ik hem helemaal rondom netjes zou afrokken staat sowieso vanuit de zaal wat netter.. 
Verder overigens een mooie set!

----------


## 4AC

Traanplaat is naar mijn mening ook niet erg mooi. Samen met vaak hele hopen truss wordt het dan allemaal wel érg... euh... 'industrieel'

Simpel afrokken is een optie.
Je zou ook zelf creatief _kunnen_ zijn en er iets anders leuks voor bedenken. Inklapbaar. Belichtbaar. Doorschijnbaar. Vervoerbaar. Voldoende opties in ieder geval. Bij bepaalde doelgroepen (met name bruiloft e.d.) is zo'n stapel flightcases niet erg netjes.

Mvg

----------


## djspeakertje

> denk dat ik hem helemaal rondom netjes zou afrokken staat sowieso vanuit de zaal wat netter.. 
> Verder overigens een mooie set!







> Bij bepaalde doelgroepen (met name bruiloft e.d.) is zo'n stapel flightcases niet erg netjes.
> 
> Mvg



 
Ook leuk voor op het forum, geef een antwoord en raad de vraag! :Big Grin: 


Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

> dit noemen we traanplaat als ik het goed voor heb. Weegt wel stukken van mensen



 
Owjah, ik was de naam ff kwijt :Wink: ...


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Ook leuk voor op het forum, geef een antwoord en raad de vraag!
> 
> 
> Daan



Huh?

Ik ga in ieder geval volledig afrokken de volgende keer.  :Wink: 

Nog meer opmerkingen/tips?

----------


## daanheiltjes

mooie spullen wel jammer dat een box op een standaard staat en de andere op een paal. bij mij moet altijd alles simetries zijn. dat vind ik het mooist en het is een beetje kaal maar de set is wel nice

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Als ik maar 1 basje nodig heb en er ook maar betaald word voor een basje ga ik niet de andere meeslepen om symetrie te krijgen.  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Gisteravond weer een klusje gehad.



Kon helaas niet midden op het podium staan omdat de organisatie niet wou opruimen achter de gordijnen. 
---------------------------------------

2x dB Technologies Flexsys F12
2x dB Technologies SUB 05
2x T-bar met multiparren
A&H ZED 14
Numark DMC2
Cortex HDC3000

En de rest...

----------


## dj-wojcik

en hoe was het gegaan bij die "blauwe"?
leuk klusje of niet. hoeveel man waren er?

zag de hamonie nog langs lopen, toen ik langs de zaal reed :Embarrassment: 

groetjes kevin

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Vandaag mijn nieuwe bassen binnengekomen.
Voorlopig geen nieuwe uitgave meer.. Die krengen zijn duur, maar het geld dubbel en dwars waard.  :Smile: 

Voor de niet-wetende: Sub 15D van dB technologies

----------


## 4AC

Strak setje hoor, poeh! Complimenten.
Dit kom je niet vaak tegen, wat het bijzonder (en) leuk maakt.

Ik wacht nog op je luisterervaring, maar ik concludeer alvast:
Een niet alledaags -en dan doel ik vooral op de sub- maar wel licht, praktisch en flink wat bang for buck.
Tot hoeveel man kan deze set volstaan, in een normaal café-zaaltje en top40 muziek? (normale drive-in omstandigheden dus)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dank voor de complimenten!

Heb het natuurlijk nog niet kunnen uittesten, maar afgaande op mijn eerste bevindingen en vergelijk met de oude basjes denk ik dat een kleine 200-250 man op normaal niveau te doen moet zijn.
Hierbij ga ik uit van een feest waar natuurlijk niet al het publiek op de dansvloer staat.

Ben het met je eens dat je deze materialen niet veel tegenkomt, wat eigenlijk heel jammer is. Het sprankelende geluid van de toppen en het drukkende geluid van de bassen maken het toch een mooi geheel. Tuurlijk zijn er betere setjes te vinden. Maar voor het geld van een halve RCF set tóch de welbekende RCF klank in huis halen vind ik wel iets moois!
Binnenkort zal ik de basjes eens vergelijken met 8001 basjes van RCF, afgaande op de specs moeten ze ongeveer even hard gaan. Ben benieuwd..

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Het zijn geweldige Basjes ! En met die F 12 tops erbij heb je een mooi systeempje !

----------


## Didier

Proficiat met je nieuwe aankoop! 

Ik weet zeker dat ze je gaan bevallen, want ik heb er ook 2 icm 2x DVX D10.  :Smile:  

200 á 250 personen vind ik wel erg optimistisch ingeschat, maar op een bruiloft met allround muziek is misschien net haalbaar. Als er een beetje veel bas in zit (top40/dance) dan denk ik eerder aan 120 á 150 personen.

Overigens zit eraan te denken om 2x DVA S09 subjes aan te schaffen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zaterdagavond heb ik de basjes eens goed kunnen testen in een café in eijsden.

Hele avond minimal en techno eroverheen gedraaid. Was aangenaam verrast van het volume dat van de speakers afkomt. Alleen tijdens het draaiden van Dia Y Noche hebben de basjes staan clippen. Dat terwijl er toch een behoorlijk volume bereikt werd. 
Ben na het goed kunnen beluisteren wel met je eens dat die 200-250 toch wat veel is. Desalniettemin een set waar ik weer een aantal jaren mee vooruit kan.
En anders kom ik jou S09 subjes wel huren.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Didier

> Zaterdagavond heb ik de basjes eens goed kunnen testen in een café in eijsden.



Bij mij in het dorp draaien en mij niet even informeren?  :Wink:  In welk café zat je zaterdag? Ik zat in Margraten (Weustenraad), daar heb ik ze ook eens aardig open kunnen gooien.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik was in The Saloon.
Jeugd heeft daar een feest georganiseerd.
De 2 basjes gebruikt met de installatie van de zaal. (budget liet 2 toppen niet toe) en een topje als monitor. Deze maar de zaal ingedraaid nadat de dames Dia Y Noche gedraaid hadden. Bassen waren zonder veel te overheersend.

En om het maar vast te melden:
Lichtstoet zijn we ook in eijsden. Beide zalen wordt licht en in de blauwe ook het geluid door ons geregeld.

Heb jij ook hoezen om je basjes zitten? Ik heb wielen op mijn basjes gemonteerd, maar vraag me af of de hoezen ook in de andere richting passen. Over de voorkant dus als het ware.

----------


## Didier

Wanneer is de lichtstoet? Als ik nergens hoef je draaien kom ik zeker langs.  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb er flightcases voor laten maken, weet niet hoe de hoezen erom passen?  :Confused:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Flightcases zijn me weer te zwaar en nemen me te veel ruimte in.
Hoezen zijn besteld, dus ik zie wel hoe het uitkomt.  :Smile: 

Mocht ik ooit bas te weinig komen, verhuur jij ze dan? Of kan ik dan beter eens bij Demo langsgaan?

----------


## Didier

> Mocht ik ooit bas te weinig komen, verhuur jij ze dan? Of kan ik dan beter eens bij Demo langsgaan?



Ik verhuur uitsluitend aan vrienden en bekenden, dus je kunt gewoon langskomen.  :Big Grin:  

Overigens neemt de flightcase niet veel meer ruimte in dan een kast zonder case. Ze zijn zo gemaakt dat ze er net omheen passen.  :Smile: 
Bovendien zijn 2 losse cases altijd handig om cdkoffers of bier op te zetten.  :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

hmmm vooral die laatste is toch wel een pluspunt :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Maar als je alles digitaal draait heb je die extra ruimte niet nodig.
Of je moet al zwaar alcoholist zijn.. :EEK!: 

Ik bedoelde ook dat het meer ruimte innam op het moment dat de speakers staan opgesteld.

Heb de hoezen voor toppen en bassen besteld, dus ik zie wel of het past.
Je kunt overigens die van mij ook altijd huren hé.  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Carnavalsdinsdag gedraaid met mijn apparatuur over een set die al aanwezig was.

Apparatuur:
2x dB technologies D15
2x dB technologies D12
2x dB technologies S09

A&H ZED 14
Numark DMC 2
Numark CM200
Cortex HDC 3000

Let niet op het lichtstatief, we kwamen er 2 uur voor de show pas achter dat we alle lichtstatieven in gebruik hadden.

----------


## mhsounds

hmmm toch het lichtstatief..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dat is een kwestie van plannen he  :Wink: 

Ziet er netjes uit, vind alleen de kabels nogal slordig en super in het zicht.
Dat je ze niet op de grond wil hebben ivm. bier snap ik maar dit is wel erg hoog.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Tja, als je veel moet plannen kun je nog wel iets over het hoofd zien. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Toch nog vrij aardig opgelost, al zeg ik het zelf.

Kabels zijn niet van mij. Geluidsset en bekabeling was allemaal al aanwezig en heb ik verder niets aan gedaan. Alleen de kabel om het lichtstatief hadden wat beter afgewerkt gemogen...

Ik zal nog wat meer foto's met jullie delen van andere locaties.

----------


## 4AC

Hmmm, waarvoor dienden de 15" toppen en waarvoor de 12"? Een setje als sub/sat... de ander als aanvulling ergens in de zaal? Monitor?

Verder; vanwaar die flightcase onder de sub? Je neemt reflecties van de vloer weg (db'tjes) en met alleen een tussenpaaltje zou je toch echt boven je publiek uit moeten komen...

En de belangrijkste vraag: was je nog verkleed?  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ja, ik was verkleed in mijn werkkledij.  :Wink: 

De 12" stonden inderdaad als satteliet op de basjes en de 15" stonden elders in het café als fullrange kast.
Overdreven als je het mij vraagt, maar ik hoefde alleen maar in te prikken.
Waarom de basjes op de case gestapeld zijn is mij ook een raadsel.
Buiten het feit dat iedereen nu mooi zijn glas bier erop kon zetten, zie ik er ook geen voordelen aan.

----------


## mhsounds

Alles wat op de grond staat/ligt krijg bier te verduren, dus dan snap ik dat je hem wat hoger zet  :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

hmmm... dacht juist dat dat eigenlijk meer een raadsel was waarom de sub op de case stond, en als ie zo hoog staat, verhoogt dat direct het statafel-gehalte, ofwel, mensen gaan er nog sneller hun bier op kwijt komen!!

Heb met de carnaval ook een gevalletje bier omgestoten gehad, was er net optijd bij of mn laptop was verdronken! :EEK!:  blijft lekker een biertje, maar soms vallen ze toch wat minder goed :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Gisteravond het licht en geluid geregeld voor de Lichtstoet te Eijsden.
Evenement besloeg 2 zalen en een jurywagen. 
Filmpjes komen erbij wanneer ze online staan.



    - 2 * RCF ART 322 speaker		
    - 1 * PA-rack		
    - 2 * Sennheiser EW100 mic		
    - 1 * Fourbar met 4 Par56 cans		









    - 10m Truss lichtbrug		
    - 2 * T-statief voor licht zijkant		
    - 3 * Fourbar met elk 4 Multiparren		
    - 2 * Fourbar met elk 4 par56 cans		
    - 2 * Fresnel voor podiumverlichting		
    - 4 * Coef MP300 movinghead		
    - 1 * Z1200		
    - 1 * ADJ Titan Strobe 2000W Stroboscoop		
    - 1 * Laserworld laser		
    - 1 * Laptop met Sweetlight USB-DMX		






    - 2 * MD Acoustics TS-118HA subwoofer		
    - 2 * RCF Pro8001AS subwoofer		
    - 2 * RCF TT25+ topspeaker		
    - 2 * dB Flexsys f12 monitor		
    - 1 * Yamaha MG16/6FX mixer		
    - 1 * Muziekcomputer		
    - 1 * Pioneer MEP7000		
    - 1 * Sony MD speler			
    - 1 * Sweetlight DMX controller USB 100ch		
    - 2 * Sennheiser EW135G2 mic (draadloos)		
    - 8m Truss lichtbrug		
    - 2 * Fourbar met elk 4 Multiparren		
    - 2 * Fourbar met elk 4 par56 cans		
    - 1 * JB Systems twinscan groene lasershow		
    - 4 * JB Systems super winner scanner		
    - 2 * LED aircone 275cm		
    - 1 * Z300

----------


## dj-wojcik

leuk opgezet :P
was weer spetterend, in de "blow" als in de "roej".
alleen jammer dat fabrizio maar zo kort op de buhne was.

ps.
ik heb nog een paar mooie foto's geschoten als je die moet hebben, moet je je maar even melden  :Wink: 
en ook nog filmpjes gamaakt van de hippies, fabrizio en een drumsolo

_en wat voor 'n lelijke mensen staan daar achter op de tafel (foto 4)_

----------


## Didier

Ik was in de "rode" zaal, was weer erg gezellig.

Toch nog een tip voor het licht:
3 van de 4 movingheadjes werkten, maar dat kan overmacht zijn.
Wat ik niet mooi vond was dat de parren allemaal anders gepatched waren, waardoor het licht 1 grote kermis was.  :EEK!:  Voor een disco maakt dat niet zoveel uit, maar voor een band vind ik het mooier als het allemaal wat strakker is.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Ik was in de "rode" zaal, was weer erg gezellig.
> 
> Toch nog een tip voor het licht:
> 3 van de 4 movingheadjes werkten, maar dat kan overmacht zijn.



Klopt, vlak voor het begin heeft deze het begeven. Probleem word nog gezocht.




> Wat ik niet mooi vond was dat de parren allemaal anders gepatched waren, waardoor het licht 1 grote kermis was.  Voor een disco maakt dat niet zoveel uit, maar voor een band vind ik het mooier als het allemaal wat strakker is.



Is inderdaad iets waar we volgende keer rekening mee houden. Was ook jammer dat niet iemand van ons, maar een vrijwilliger van de organisatie achter de lichtbediening zat.

----------


## dj-wojcik

verdoeme.... zie ik nou net dat ik op de 1e foto achter die irritante gast met zun fototoestelleke sta! :EEK!: 

Van de parren moet ik Didier gelijk geven. Was indd net een kermis af en toe. En ook vond ik zijn programma wat hij als opbouwing gebruikte (die knipperende movings) best wel vaak terug komen. Helaas maar een gebrek aan voorbereiding aan de LJ kant was wel merkbaar.

Misschien volgende keer beter! Ik heb me anders wel goed kunne amuseren :Big Grin: 

_en de stroob dan_ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Didier

> - 10m Truss lichtbrug 
> - 2 * T-statief voor licht zijkant 
> *- 3 * Fourbar met elk 4 Multiparren* 
> *- 2 * Fourbar met elk 4 par56 cans* 
> - 2 * Fresnel voor podiumverlichting 
> - 4 * Coef MP300 movinghead 
> - 1 * Z1200 
> - 1 * ADJ Titan Strobe 2000W Stroboscoop 
> - 1 * Laserworld laser 
> - 1 * Laptop met Sweetlight USB-DMX



Voor mijn gevoel zijn PAR56's (300w) ook iets te zwak in zo'n grote zaal?





> Was indd net een kermis af en toe. En ook vond ik zijn programma wat hij als opbouwing gebruikte (die knipperende movings) best wel vaak terug komen. Helaas maar een gebrek aan voorbereiding aan de LJ kant was wel merkbaar.



Gedurende de gehele eerste set van de band heeft de laser (stand alone?) geknipperd...  :EEK!: 





> Misschien volgende keer beter! Ik heb me anders wel goed kunne amuseren _en de stroob dan_



De lichtshow heeft inderdaad niet afgedaan aan de sfeer in de zaal, want het was weer erg gezellig!! (en dat is toch echt het belangrijkste! Merendeel van het publiek ziet die kermis echt niet :-) )

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Voor mijn gevoel zijn PAR56's (300w) ook iets te zwak in zo'n grote zaal?



De par 56 (long) stonden voor het podium om de band uit te lichten, daar waren ze prima voor.
De toetsenist kreeg het er zelfs warm van.. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> De par 56 (long) stonden voor het podium om de band uit te lichten, daar waren ze prima voor.
> De toetsenist kreeg het er zelfs warm van..



inderdaad hij vond het wat te warm worden, daarom omhoog geduwd met een speciale bezem :Big Grin:  (par56-richt-bezem).haha

trouwens het afbouwen in de rooj ging hendig snel. en we waren precies optijd klaar want vervoer stond klaar om 3 uur

----------


## Stoney3K

> Gisteravond het licht en geluid geregeld voor de Lichtstoet te Eijsden.



De foto's doen het een beetje niet.

Over die plaat van carnavalsdinsdag, wat was de reden van die bungelende PAR56 aan de linkerkant? Hadden de schroeven er geen zin meer in, of heb je die zo gehangen omdat je anders niks kon zien?  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Blader hier door ons foto-archief | Twosound

Van daaruit kun je doorscrollen na de foto's van in de zalen.

De reden van de par was dat de schroef iets te los zat. Op het moment dat ik naar voor liep kwam die los en zakte hij af.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Tijdje geleden dat ik hier gepost heb, ook een hoop veranderd. FF testopstelling in de tuin om te kijken hoe het eruit ziet. Roeptu maar!


Foto 1
Foto 2
Foto 3

----------


## MusicXtra

Strak, eenvoudig en heel netjes. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom06

ja ziet er goed uit!  Maar wat is dat voor een meubel? Zelf gemaakt?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Meubel zijn 2 zelfgemaakte slant cases. 1 deksel van de voorkant ligt op een pianostatief met daarop de lichtcase.
Reden dat het geen 3 racks zijn is dat de lichtkist ook regelmatig met de trussbrug word verhuurd. Los rack zou dan niet handig zijn.
Zal straks even kijken voor een lijstje.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou op de twee racks een bevestiging maken voor de deksel, kan de keyboard standaard thuisblijven en blijft het altijd netjes strak tegen elkaar staan.
(dacht eigenlijk dat het al zo zat)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ziet er dan direct weer vreemd uit als ik met alleen het PA rack of DJ rack onderweg ben. Daarnaast heb je dan nog iets uitsteken aan de kist, krast langs andere cases enz.. Daarnaast staan niet altijd beide cases gelijk (woon in limburg :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Tom06

> Daarnaast staan niet altijd beide cases gelijk (woon in limburg).



Hahahah  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark Vriens

Heel netjes! Mijn complimenten!
Heb je die lichttafel zelf of is die van iemand anders? Dit aangezien er geen licht op je foto's en openingspost staat. Volgens mij zou je het anders ook wel opgezet hebben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...
Wat voor een monitor heb je daar eigenlijk zitten in de laatste case? Misschien een vernieuwd apparatuurlijstje, of is alles hetzelfde gebleven verder?
Nogmaals, complimenten!
Groeten

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Licht heb ik niet. Maar draai regelmatig bij grotere shows van ons mee en dan heb ik toch graag mijn eigen lichtprogramma's en controller. 

Materiaal lijstje:

2x dB technologies F12
2x dB technologies SUB15D
1x ALLEN & HEATH ZED 14
1x Numark CM200USB
1x Showtec SC-2412
1x Daslight dongle
1x Numark DMC2
1x 15" touchscreen met DJ software

Bekabeling, microfoons, enz..

Morgen heb ik een showtje, dan maak ik wat foto's op locatie.

----------

